# my goldfish got clamped pectoral fin



## nanhyang9 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello,

One of my goldfishes got a clamped dorsal fin a few days ago. Yesterday, I noticed that one of his pectoral fins got clamped as well. He is now sitting at the bottom and very lethargic. No major changes have happened to the tank except I brought a tank mate ten days ago. They seem to get along well. 
Water condition is good: No ammonia, No nitrite, 20ppm of nitrate.
I can see blood where his pectoral fin meets with the body and some blood streak in his tail fin. His tank mate looks very healthy.
Please help me save my fish! Any way to cure it?


----------



## Sue520 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi and welcome, I would try a 50% water change


----------



## nanhyang9 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sue520 said:


> Hi and welcome, I would try a 50% water change


Thank you for your quick reply. Actually, I did 50% water change last night. any suggestions?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just searched and found your goldfish probably has septicema.The source says 25%water change(you did) and 1 teaspoon of salt per 5 gallons(not sure if salt is safe for gfish but sources questionwas about gfish) and then treat with triple sulfa(medication) said to be very effective with septicema. good luck.


----------



## nanhyang9 (Aug 18, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Just searched and found your goldfish probably has septicema.The source says 25%water change(you did) and 1 teaspoon of salt per 5 gallons(not sure if salt is safe for gfish but sources questionwas about gfish) and then treat with triple sulfa(medication) said to be very effective with septicema. good luck.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sue520 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, Did you quarantine his new tank mate before introducing them? If not, is there any sign of white spot/ich (looks like salt) or cotton wool looking stuff on him (fungus or fin rot)?


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

Is it a feeder goldfish? Sometimes they won't last no matter how you take care of them


----------

